# air pump ?



## impetus (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey guys
I just started my first planted tank and am setting up lights and air pump on timers. My question is ..... if I have my air pump set to only come on when the lights go out and back off when the lights come on ,will the fish still get the oxygen they need. Oh ya....barbs, tetras , and a pleco if that matters.
Thanks


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

depends if the surface of the water is being broken by water movement, if its dead still there wont be much gas exchange
i leave the air on all the time on mine


----------



## impetus (Mar 5, 2011)

Ya Im trying to wrap my head around this. as far as I know... plants dont need oxygen in the day but need it at night and Co2 in the day but not at night. But the bubbler in the day wont help with the Co2 gas exchange. I might be so far out in left feild.....Help


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Regardless of what size tank you have, you can't run part time filtration with any type of pleco, or for a group of fishes (assuming your air pump is used to run a sponge filter and not just an air stone).

Also, turning off the air means no water flow through the sponge, killing the bacteria you need for dealing with ammonia.

do you have any other type of filter running?


----------



## impetus (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a 45g tank with a xp3 filter, pro 3 powerhead witch is just curculating and the air pump is just running two air stones. I didnt figure I would need a sponge filter. I am new to this hobby so correct me please if im wrong. cheers


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I would say you would not need any airstone at all as long the filter output and the Pro3 is agitating the water surface a bit.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree. You probably don't need one. At the same time, having one at night won't hurt. I run an air pump at night on all my tanks. I couldn't stand the noise during the day but at night it doesn't bother me (no tank in my bedroom  ).

And yes, it's at night that they are the most useful because plants do use oxygen at night.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

ahh, apologies, I had the impression you just had the air pump, no other filter.

In that case, no, it's not essential, and running it part time is fine.. My own preference is to add a sponge filter or bubbler to all my tanks, even those with hobs or canister running.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't see the question being asked, but I think the key question is: Are you injecting or planning on injecting CO2? If yes, then put the bubbler on a timer, if not, then it doesn't matter, as the more surface agitation to bring in atmospheric CO2, the better.


----------



## impetus (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks guys .... right now im not running Co2 but I am saving money to but a system.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Then pump away. The more air exchange, the better.


----------

